
Show HN: Stay active all day with this slack bot - nellycheboi
https://www.pushupbot.com/
======
codingdave
Something to be aware of is that people with disabilities, in particular
hidden disabilities, may not appreciate a Slack bot that brings their physical
activity into a Slack channel. An opt-in mechanism would go over better than
an @channel.

~~~
nellycheboi
thank you for bring it up. we have a lot of activities there and always adding
more per user request.

we currently have meditation, yoga, dips, run, water, pushups, handstands,
squats, lunges, pullups, curls, cleans, plank, walking, swimming, biking and
standing desk

------
nellycheboi
You work hard. Take 20 seconds to stand up and stretch. You can do anything!
Do a pushup, squat, jump, or walk to the water cooler.

Whatever you do, invite your team. It is more fun together.

